# Kelvin, missing you bud...



## Redeemer (22/6/19)

After hitting a link to here when searching for something using GoogleFu, just brought back some good memories, and a sad reality...
@kelly22, hope your vaping some mad clouds up there bro, teaching them a thing or two about how to create a spectacular cumulonimbus 
Kelvin touched a lot of lives with his kind heart and the ease he had in striking up conversations with anyone, if only I was able to be there as a friend, at the end.
Must also be because I am now right where I was, when I heard you were gone...
My friend, missing you...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

